# Student Technical Director



## InfraredHot (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone know any tricks in Vectorworks?


----------



## VeeDubTDI (Feb 24, 2009)

Could you be any more vague?


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Vectorworks has been discussed a couple of times. Use the search, it's your friend.  

But yes, if you could clarify your question, that might help!


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 24, 2009)

OOOh! OOOOOOh! I know a really cool trick with Vectorworks: If you double click on it, it opens!


----------

